# other pets list



## Diana Stone (Apr 15, 2008)

4 Russian torts
three 3-toed boxies
2 mini wiener dogs
2 cats
2 very large goldfish tanks
and out back, several squirrels named Henry the I, II, III etc..that I feed.


----------



## cvalda (Apr 16, 2008)

I think we may have done this before?

But anyways, my list will have changed since last time! LOL!

14 Russian Torts
6 Red-Foot Torts (with 3 more coming)
2 Spider Torts
2 Jordanian Greek Torts
1 Hermann's Tort
1 Leopard Tort

1 Pac-Man Frog
2 Painted Turtles
2 Chocolate Lab dogs
2 Robo Hamsters
4 house cats
15 rats


----------



## SULCATACRAZY (Apr 16, 2008)

mine is :

3 cats, all F aged aprox (all strays) 17 10 & 5ish
1 dog, an Akita boy thats 12 1/2
1 sulcata (of course LOL)
1 gopher snake
Lots of Fish, and Lots of birds 
1 TB horse @ the track


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 22, 2008)

WOW Kelly you are up to 15 rats!!

Anyhow I have

7 Russians 2.5
2 Sulcatas 0.0.2
7 Box turtles (T.c.triunguis & T.o.ornata) 2.4.1
3 Red eared sliders 1.0.2 (although one is leaning towards male)
1-4 Desert Tortoises coming this week (maybe)
2 labs 1 black, 1 chocolate
1 desert kingsnake


----------



## cvalda (Apr 23, 2008)

I need to revise my list to add one Betta (fish)
And my rat count... one passed  but someone gave me two more (including a full grown hairless!) So 16 now. Plus one is PG and due ANY day!


----------



## cvalda (Sep 13, 2008)

wow this is an OLD list! Let me revise!!!!!

1 Chocolate Lab dog
4 cats
4 betta fish
12 bearded dragons
18 rats
1 chameleon
13 tortoises (1 greek, 1 hermanns, 3 leopards, 8 russians)
1 tomato frog
3 pac-man frogs
1 pixie frog
2 fire belly toads
1 salamander
1 corn snake
2 ball pythons
2 turtles

everything under the torts belong to deontay, and actually 7 of the torts are d's too!


----------



## Josh (Sep 15, 2008)

i have only my DTs but i live at home and in this house we have:
1 rat terrier
4 assorted tropical fish
1 rabbit
4 koi
8 assorted goldfish


----------



## BoaFan (Sep 15, 2008)

1 Redfoot tortoise
1 Columbian boa constrictor
1 Hogg Island boa constrictor
1 Dumeril
1 Ball python
1 Cat


----------



## tortoise.tot (Nov 2, 2008)

i have 
8 goldfish, my holy frijoles,
2 dumpy tree frogs, bonnie & clyde,
1 tortoise shell cat, aspen,
1 dog [border collie mix], dakota,
1 redfoot, zoe, & 
1 leopard, alfred.


----------



## terryo (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey...I need more pets...
2 Chihuahua's
1 Three Toed boxie
1 Cherry Head tortoise
1 Koi pond with "whatever happens along" frogs, snails, etc.
No more water turtles...gave them to my sister who has a much bigger pond.


----------



## tortoiselady528 (Nov 3, 2008)

3 Russians
4 Leopards
3 Desert Torts

1 Pit/German Shepherd
2 Horses
1 Fish
1 Guinea Pig


----------



## Clementine_3 (Nov 3, 2008)

1.0 Greek tortoise
0.1 German Shepherd
1.3 Leopard geckos
1.1 Irian Jaya Carpet pythons
0.0.1 Hermit crab who is either molting or not with me anymore 

When my son goes away for the summer (traveling work) I babysit his
0.1 Brazilian Rainbow boa
1.0 Corn snake
0.1 Leopard gecko


----------



## turtlemom (Nov 18, 2008)

We have: 
3 greek torts
2 guinea pigs
1 black lab and 
2 horses

Donna


----------

